# Dakine Edge Tuning Tool help



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

well what r ur questions about it...what r u lookin on doing ?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

1) is it definitely for side edge and base edge?
2) I feel like I must be holding it wrong because when I was trying to figure it out it was slicing away a fine strip of the base material


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont have that kit myself but SWIX makes some really good stuff. as far as dif files and file guides etc. 
Def do A LOT of research before u put that file on ur edges. u can easily fuck it up.

Here, watch this guy. Its a pretty good 7 step vid.

YouTube - Snowboard Tuning Part 1 - Detuning Edges


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> 1) is it definitely for side edge and base edge?
> 2) I feel like I must be holding it wrong because when I was trying to figure it out it was slicing away a fine strip of the base material


The cheap plastic file holder that comes with those kits is just for side edge. Base edge is a different story. If you're stripping away base material.. well, suffice to say you're not using it right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

The guys over at cleancarve.com have a very detailed snowboard tuning guide that you can print out to keep with you to minimse your F*^k ups.
They also have a good range of snowboard tuning products based on what the guys on the world cup use etc. The multi purpose guides (like the dakine one) will only take you so far. I started with something similar to this many years ago only to find out that they are... well how do you say... crap. If you want to get serious you really need a good file, a diamond stone and a fixed angle guide anything else is probably a gimmic.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

The tool you currently have will work for what YOU need a tool to do, you're not racing for the world cup. Just watch the youtube vids. If you're peeling off sections of your base, you are definitely holding it wrong.


----------

